# GTA Bow Shops?



## 4n2t0 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm looking to buy an entry level compound bow. I'm interested in the PSE Drive. Are there any bow shops selling PSE within the GTA? The closest place I've found so far is The Bow Shop in Warterloo but that's nearly 100 km away from where I live (Brampton).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Tent City is likely your best bet. Steeles and Dufferin. When starting out avoid Bass Pro until you have gotten into things first


----------



## 4n2t0 (Apr 9, 2013)

TRDJer said:


> Tent City is likely your best bet. Steeles and Dufferin. When starting out avoid Bass Pro until you have gotten into things first


Thanks. Any other bow shops in the GTA or is that about it? I can't find anything close on the internet.


----------



## bigbadwoolfe (Jan 1, 2013)

There's Gagnon Sports in Oshawa. Only spoke with them on the phone once, so can't say much about them... seemed nice and helpful.

I highly recommend Tent City tho. It's close, they know what they're doing when it comes to tuning/setting up your bow and they work fairly fast. Their inventory isn't huge, but I still haven't seen a shop in this part of the province with good inventory, so you'll likely be ordering and waiting wherever you go.

For PSE tho, you may want to check Bow Shop in Waterloo... they keep a few PSEs in stock at all times.

Btw... 100km isn't much when it comes to archery around GTA. If you gonna get into this sport, better start getting used to driving a bit to buy/tune equipment  

Or, start ordering online.

M.

Sent from a smartphone. Ignore typos and carry on.


----------



## guzman (Jan 28, 2013)

I see guys from Brampton in the Bow Shop nearly every weekend. Lots of people travel quite a ways to use the range there. I am somewhat spoiled though as they are about 5minutes from my house. Stay away from Bass Pro though, I don't see how they can give anyone who is new to the sport the kind of guidance you would get in Waterloo.


----------



## 4n2t0 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate all the help.

I'm into firearms so I can understand/appreciate the fact that nothing's ever close to home. Over time I've been able to find some local gems, just like you've provided to me in this thread.

Tent City here I come, lol.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Typically someone who shoots at Peel takes a trip to the bow shop weekly or every other week. It's very common to have to take a drive once your shopping list grows long enough.


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

Didn't someone just post about a archery shop in Georgetown


----------



## Rapt_up (Mar 18, 2013)

Its not in the GTA, but the staff is very knowledgeable... I would try Perry's Great Northern Gun and Bow shop in Sault Ste Marie.... Lana Perry is a National class archer and coaches etc... She was very helpful to me in getting into this sport. I bought my and my wfie's first bows from her even though I could not get there in person. The service was great. 

She had a fair bit of stock and highly recommends PSE.


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

Take the time and drive to the bow shop. Damn i also drive to the archers nook sometimes in london. They seem to have a few bows that you can see. Bow shop and archers nooks are good shops. Their are others if your willing to drive.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Get in touch with Doug at Moosemeat Archery Supply. ( [email protected] )
Great person to deal with and good pricing as well.


----------



## viper296 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey Gagnons Sports had a sale on the weekeend and still have The PSE Drive on sale for $490 as a package. Go on their website and take a look under their sidewalk or tent sale. I would call today to see if they have any left. Its a pretty good deal for what your looking for.


----------



## 4weight (Apr 12, 2013)

Another option is Saugeen Shafts in Peterborough... I was up there Monday just to grab some shafts and a block for my matrix. Hour drive for 10 mins of shopping....


----------



## M.cook (Jul 12, 2008)

GTS archery and taxidermy. not too far from you. he is in Alton (near orangeville)


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

saugeens doesnt sell pse.give me a call or gagnons for pse.thanks Doug Moosemeat Archery supply 905 431-6424


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

...


----------



## SeanK (Apr 23, 2013)

Al Flaherty's is located near Rogers rd and Dufferin in the West end of Toronto


----------



## stykbo (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.wolfsdensports.com/

Ive bought guns and scopes from these guys and they were really helpful to me. They have a fair variety of bows on offer and an outdoor pay per use 3D and target range.


----------

